# Driftwood stumps



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*Here's one*

Hey,

Came across your inquiry, looked at some 
of my bookmarks,
try this one, www.aquariumport.com
also look at ebay periodically. I have
noticed that driftwood seems to sell fast
there, so new pieces get posted every other
day or week.

Jeff


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

How about Tambora stumps?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
Walluby
The wood on there looks really good but I looked further into the site and the ship only to the us  Thanks for the reply though. :thumbsup: 

Robert H
Those tampora stumps are very interesting. Do those have larger, um how do you put it, the trunk part? (i think that's what i'm looking for, if you don't understand just say please.)

Thanks for everything guys. I will keep looking.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

That stump picture you have is nice Sea Serpant! Is that a mangrove stump?

Manzanita.com sells manzanita stumps. Maybe they would have something like your description.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.
I got the picture from here: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=18456

It's fake, and i really want real. (i'm thinking the over all apperance would be different from fake.) 

Thanks for that site, i looked at it and it had a few good pieces but not the kind i was looking for. 

Thanks for all the effort in helping me find these.


----------

